# Another New Ride



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Just purchased this Friday, installed a winch, 2" lift kit, light whip, 27" tires and wheels on Saturday. For my daughter to ride at Hog Waller. Got rid of the Foreman.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Shout out to SATV for the lift kit. Shipped to my house in less than 3 days.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SparkyPrep said:


> Shout out to SATV for the lift kit. Shipped to my house in less than 3 days.


Hell yeah buddy! Thank you!


----------

